# Super Easy, Jet-Powered Bike



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Not to be outdone by sirwalter, I have advanced my timeframe for a motorized bike by skipping the "drawing board" and going directly into production. This super easy, jet-powered bike can be assembled quickly by anyone with less than an engineer's degree. No damaging modifications to your bicycle or the "jet" pack are required. Imagine your trusty old Schwinn cruising along at speeds in excess of 35 mph (downhill mode only - flats and uphill may require intermittent pedal assistance). I can guarantee that this unit sounds as good as sirwalter's (perhaps even better!) and will draw as much attention from friends and neighbors (perhaps even more!). Plans are super easy to follow. An interested parties may email me - plans begin at only $49.95 (s&h not included).


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you take credit cards????


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

Is that a blower? YOu gotta be kidding. man, that gives me an idea...
come on, no one with an imagination will spend 50 bucks for a simple plan...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I am pretty sure it's a joke....


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey 30year, I'm actually getting some nibbles on my "plans" - you want to get in on the action as a limited partner??


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Only if we can paint the "Jet" blower red, cause that will make it go faster.......


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

And it might help if you remove the muffler belt inside the engine beneath the coil...all 2-cycle engines have them and it restricts the engines greatly. You'll have a lot more "rev" and power.


----------



## sirwalter (Aug 20, 2006)

It looks very complicated to me.
Oh sure, to you physicists, it's just another rocket...!


----------



## sirwalter (Aug 20, 2006)

*Jet powered bike*

I should have bought the plans from jgj6331 :tongue: , it would have saved me seventy five bucks in traffic fines.
I added the "jet power" to my already axisting 1700cc weedeater powered "Roadmaster" and got a damn ticket for speeding and not wareing a seat belt...!  
Please send me the plans ASAP.
The checks in the mail...! :thumbsup: 
See my "Gallery" for latest photo of my "Jet Bike".


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

A fellow once told me that " any way you slice it is still baloney " you agree 30 yr. tech?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

yes sir for sure!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

haha sirwalter....seriously, any speed difference? omg, I can just see onlookers going hysterical with laughter:lol:


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

sirwalter said:


> See my "Gallery" for latest photo of my "Jet Bike".



Okay sirwalter, *the gloves are off!!! * You can expect a call from my patent attorney pronto! Regard this as your cease and desist notice while I get the paperwork in order..... :drunk:


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

WARNING!!! Be sure and install a spoiler, or she may leave the ground. On the other hand, install one on each side and install a set of wings. Buckle up


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry Tom - it's already been done.....


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

Smart alec- I'm going to report you to the FAA for flying that contraption without a parachute. Haw- Haw


----------



## sirwalter (Aug 20, 2006)

I laughed myself silly tonight.
3 kids from down the street had their dad's leave blowers attached to their bikes and was racing.
Yes, they were pumping...!
But having fun...!


----------

